# What Jacket Should I Get?



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Im buying a new jacket and i dont know what jacket to get. I want to get a white one and i dont want it to be puffy, id rather have it be on the thin side. I would also like one thats kinda baggy. What jacket should i get?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

How abouts I give you some respected companies and you do the research and pick what you want...
Special Blend, Foursquare, Holden, Airblaster, Burton, Analog, Sessions, Bond, Bonfire, 686, L1, Billabong, Quiksilver, Ride, Cappel, Vans, Volcom...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

pick one that isnt waterproof and doesnt breathe. but make sure it looks cool.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

T.J. said:


> pick one that isnt waterproof and doesnt breathe. but make sure it looks cool.


truth. make sure you're the most steezy mother fucker on the mountain. fuck being warm


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Actually, I'd like to hear some serious answers to this one.

I'm shopping for a new jacket. I want insulated (not just a shell), but also an Ipod pocket, detachable hood, detachable powder skirt, 10000/10000 minimum. Any other features that you can't do without?

I've got an older Columbia Titanium jacket and it is warm. Love it for that....but no Ipod pocket, no powder skirt and only 5k/5k

I've got a decent selection of ski stores around to shop at, but frig...there's a lot of selection and they're all "warm" and "durable" and I'm sure they all mix a great martini as well

I got a great tip on here from Snowolf about warm pants...the 686 smarty cargo pants with a zip out liner. One of the best buys I've made. Just wish I had that tip 4 pairs ago, would have saved some frostbite.

Just point me in the right direction for warmth and durability and cut thru some of the marketing bs for me.

Thanks


----------

